# 10g Ranitomeya build



## Flip00u812 (May 19, 2015)

It's small, but hopefully suffice for now. I have a 36x18x18 I'm going to build at some point. I took cuttings of Wandering Jew and Creeping Jenny that I had and put them in there. The Philodendron autumn, brom, and tillendisia (all from Josh's Frogs Memphis Repticon show) are newly added. I guess I didn't realize how big the brom and tille were going to be in the tank :-/ I have a dwarf lady fern and Ficus pumila coming this week, also from Josh's Frogs! I am currently only using one 6500k CFL, but it doesn't cast enough light throughout the tank. I need a longer fixture that I can elevate above the tank. I am hoping to get some frogs in July when Repticon comes back in town. Any advise on plant placement or changes? It's a start ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Galli (May 20, 2014)

Hello there, fellow Memphian. I too am waiting on the next Repticon to get myself some ranitomeya variabilis or imatator. I just hope I can save up enough for a trio of them. I'd try going to frogcube and getting one of his front facing conversion kits. They look and function awesomely.

I hate to admit it, but I bought my frogs from DartFrogConnection because they were cheaper. I got all my plants and ABG mix from Josh's Frogs, and I had to throw my two Azureus into a temporary ten gallon until my 18x18x18 arrives. 

My only advice is to maybe make it more vertical and a little more dense on the background. I think they'd love it.


----------



## Flip00u812 (May 19, 2015)

Hello! Glad to see I'm not the only one from Memphis on here. Did you go to this past Repticon? I've never heard of these FrogCube conversion kits, they look pretty easy to install. I'll have to do that with my next one! Petco just had their dollar a gallon sale... Wish I had the money and knew about the conversion kits! I'd have put two 10's side by side. 

I'm hoping that the Philodendron(if it doesn't get too big) and dwarf fern(be here this week) will add some cover once they grow in. It definitely seems bare at the moment. I know the Wandering Jew will start growing like crazy before long and the Ficus will add some much needed green, but it is a pretty small enclosure :-/. Learning from my mistakes, but I'll be ready when it's time to put together my Exo-Terra! Building the stand for it now and then they will have a much more appropriate home.


----------



## Galli (May 20, 2014)

Yeah, I was at the last Repticon with my girlfriend and a co-worker. We all agreed not to spend too much money. 

Then I leave with two darts and all the supplies I need to care for them forever. lol

Any idea on what species of ranitomeya you're going for?


----------



## Flip00u812 (May 19, 2015)

??!! It was my first Repticon, I walked out of there spending aaaalll kinda money! It was great though, we were walking out the door and I was asking my wife when the raffle was, so then the entercom came on and they announce I was the raffle winner!! We were seriously two steps out the door. ??

These will be my first dart frogs. I have a palidarium of FBTs, but the care is different. What all so you have?


----------



## Galli (May 20, 2014)

I've got a leopard gecko, gold dust day gecko, a 40B saltwater tank, a 10G freshwater tank, a mourning gecko, and my two Azureus. 

This past Repticon was really, really nice compared to the last two that we've gotten. I'm hoping July is just as good!


----------



## Flip00u812 (May 19, 2015)

I'm thinking R. Chazuta or Ventri's. I will say DartFrogConnection had a nice display of frogs at the show.

How do you like keeping frogs compared to lizards? I've been back and forth about setting up the 36x18x18 for one or the other.

I'm glad to hear this Repticon was a better turn out! I didn't know what to expect, the family was not disappointed.


----------



## Galli (May 20, 2014)

I can honestly say that I prefer the frogs. Less lightning, easier setup and the tanks are gorgeous compared to what I already have. That's mainly my fault, but these frogs are so gorgeous when they are in a natural tank that mimics the environment they are native to.

Only downside is the cost of the animals themselves. You can slightly profit off them though, with the young.


----------



## Keeferd (Mar 20, 2016)

Flip00u812 said:


> I'm thinking R. Chazuta or Ventri's. I will say DartFrogConnection had a nice display of frogs at the show.
> 
> How do you like keeping frogs compared to lizards? I've been back and forth about setting up the 36x18x18 for one or the other.
> 
> I'm glad to hear this Repticon was a better turn out! I didn't know what to expect, the family was not disappointed.


I have a group of 5 Ranitomeya Amazonica Iquitos in my 18x18x24 and they all seem to get along and are pretty bold.


----------



## Flip00u812 (May 19, 2015)

Galli said:


> I can honestly say that I prefer the frogs. Less lightning, easier setup and the tanks are gorgeous compared to what I already have. That's mainly my fault, but these frogs are so gorgeous when they are in a natural tank that mimics the environment they are native to.
> 
> Only downside is the cost of the animals themselves. You can slightly profit off them though, with the young.


Yeah I've really enjoyed the frogs I have and building the vivariums is so much fun. I believe I will stick with frogs for now. This will also make it easier for me to feed and maintain. 

Some of these frogs are so expensive :-(


Keeferd said:


> I have a group of 5 Ranitomeya Amazonica Iquitos in my 18x18x24 and they all seem to get along and are pretty bold.


Oh wow! These look awesome! I still have a while before frogs, so I'm not 100% stuck with a certain morph.


----------



## Flip00u812 (May 19, 2015)

Well my ficus pumila and dwarf lady fern came in! They look so tiny and delicate, but healthy! Thanks Josh's Frogs! Just planted them, so the fern needs to perk up a little. I put a piece of the ficus that broke in one of the planters at the top. Will it be too bright for it?


----------



## Galli (May 20, 2014)

Love the plant selection. I'm actually considering getting a 10 gallon or 20 gallon and throwing a light above it and using it as a grow tank for plants. 

I snipped some neon green pothos from my day gecko and I'm growing it in my frog tank and it's growing faster from the cutting than it did as a full plant. Might have to bother you for a snip of that pumila next Repticon!

Gah, I'll have to start a build thread for my new tank.


----------



## Flip00u812 (May 19, 2015)

I have so much I want to do! I already have that Exo Terra and a 55g sitting around waiting for me to get some more money!! It's addicting! 

Sure thing on the ficus. It should be established and showing new growth by then. Perhaps we can swap cuttings!!?


----------



## Galli (May 20, 2014)

Sure thing! I've got some neon green pothos, green pothos, some different rubber trees, and a few other plants that I can't really remember lol


----------



## JacobVincent (Apr 23, 2015)

Your build is awesome! I love the plants you chose!


----------



## Flip00u812 (May 19, 2015)

JacobVincent said:


> Your build is awesome! I love the plants you chose!


Thanks! I'm excited to see how it all grows in. It's been such a fun project can't wait to build the bigger tanks!




Galli said:


> Sure thing! I've got some neon green pothos, green pothos, some different rubber trees, and a few other plants that I can't really remember lol


Awesome! Yeah the neon or green pothos would be cool! I'll hit you up when it gets closer to the event.


----------



## K3viin128 (May 3, 2016)

Cent see a someon el local to me; I see your in Medford I'm in moriches not to far away... Haha I have a 18x18x24 and was thinking doing thumbs.. I seen you say you have 5 in yours and no aggression or anything all are doing good?? Thanks

Sorry @keeferd is local to me...


----------



## Galli (May 20, 2014)

Been a while since an update, how is this tank going?


----------



## Flip00u812 (May 19, 2015)

Galli said:


> Been a while since an update, how is this tank going?


Funny you should ask! I just received a shipment from Josh's Frogs today. One of their 13w LEDs, an isopod culture, and a Wild Tiger brom! 

So my dwarf lady fern basically died back completely, I didn't know if it was root rot or shock.. The frond bases turned black and then died. Recently there has been new growth appearing so I'm crossing my fingers. The ficus has been doing well and growing, so have my wandering Jew and creeping jenny. 

I'll post updated pics when I get home.


----------



## Galli (May 20, 2014)

I actually got my shipment from NEHERP yesterday and it contained a dwarf baby tear, isopod breeding kit, and a springtail breeding kit. Yay for breeding!

I'm currently using my 10G Azureus build to house a bunch of the plants until I can get my saltwater tank broken down and put back into a 20G and then I'll use the 40B for plants hopefully so I can grow pretty much whatever and just take clippings.

Once my mourning gecko lays eggs, do you want to talk and see if maybe we can trade some things for one? Maybe some tadpoles for a baby? Haha.


----------



## Flip00u812 (May 19, 2015)

This is right before the LED and brom


----------



## Flip00u812 (May 19, 2015)

A few more pics. I can't get some to upload.


----------



## Flip00u812 (May 19, 2015)

More updated pictures.


----------



## Galli (May 20, 2014)

Looks like you're getting some nice growth! I'm currently combating some fungus and mold, hoping the springtails and isopods can take care of it.


----------



## Flip00u812 (May 19, 2015)

Galli said:


> Looks like you're getting some nice growth! I'm currently combating some fungus and mold, hoping the springtails and isopods can take care of it.


Yeah everything but that dwarf lady fern has adapted and is growing. The fern just melted away. I found my substrate was way to wet, so I had to address that. I had a few springtail cultures going before I built this tank so I dumped a good bit in when I first set it up and they have been a great cleaning crew. The Isopods are going to take a little time to establish. 

How is culturing your microfuana coming along? I have found that uncooked white rice works great for springtails. The brewer's yeast seems to not be as effective. My springtail cultures have been booming. Don't know what to do with them all until I get my frogs! They are too small for my FireBellies, perhaps I can feed them to my guppies. I'm still learning to culture Isopods so I'll see how they do in the months to come. What are you feeding your Isopods?


----------



## Galli (May 20, 2014)

Microfauna is coming along. That's all I can really say. Springtails are so-so, feeding them on brewer's yeast. I may have to try the white rice!

And dwarf isopods are doing decent. They are feeding on Repashy Morning Wood. (lol)

Do you just put a few pieces of white rice in the box and leave it to mold or is there something special you do to it?


----------



## Flip00u812 (May 19, 2015)

Yeah I've tried both yeast and rice and find the rice to be easier and they seem to feed and reproduce faster with it, although it may just be me. I normally place 3-4 pieces in each cutlure once every week or two depending on how fast it disappears.

I currently have some potato and in my isopod cultures, although it's getting pretty funky looking. I'm tempted to try the Repashy... Who thought it would be a good idea to call it morning wood!!


----------



## Galli (May 20, 2014)

How's this coming along?


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

This viv should have been vertical there really isn't enough room for thumbnails to climb like they like to. They are pretty much all arboreal so this setup won't work. 
I would suggest some Leucs or some small terrestrial species.


----------



## Flip00u812 (May 19, 2015)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> This viv should have been vertical there really isn't enough room for thumbnails to climb like they like to. They are pretty much all arboreal so this setup won't work.
> I would suggest some Leucs or some small terrestrial species.


I completely agree. I've spent this past month doing some more learning while the plants grow and have come to the same conclusion. I've been going back and forth between a pair of Leucs or a single Tinc azureus


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Flip00u812 said:


> I completely agree. I've spent this past month doing some more learning while the plants grow and have come to the same conclusion. I've been going back and forth between a pair of Leucs or a single Tinc azureus


Always do the learning before you build the viv


----------



## Galli (May 20, 2014)

But hey, pick up a 10G and buy a FrobCube conversion kit! You can still get some renitomeya! haha


----------



## JacobVincent (Apr 23, 2015)

I like your build!!!


----------



## Flip00u812 (May 19, 2015)

Galli said:


> But hey, pick up a 10G and buy a FrobCube conversion kit! You can still get some renitomeya! haha


HAHA! My wife would kill me! I still have a 55g and 36x18x18 Exo in the house waiting to build. The 10g was used to practice how to make the great stuff backgrounds, but it turned out nice enough to keep for frogs!



JacobVincent said:


> I like your build!!!


Thanks!! It's been a fun little project. Can't wait to move to the bigger tanks where I can use more creativity.


----------



## Flip00u812 (May 19, 2015)

This is true. Since it was a project to test my great stuff background building skills, I didn't put much thought into inhabitants until it was done. It's so small I figured smaller frogs would be best, but after reading, that isn't always correct.


----------



## Galli (May 20, 2014)

How's this going? Any updates?


----------



## Flip00u812 (May 19, 2015)

Galli said:


> How's this going? Any updates?


Still coming along, slowly but surely. I'm just waiting on everything to grow in more. My microfuana has been doing a great job at keeping everything clean. Still struggling with humidity and temps., my Exo-Terra combo meter says my tank never gets above 65% humidity even with a closed glass top and moisture covered sides. The temp is average, but it does climb up to 80-81 degrees some days with the summer heat, even when it's 72 in the house. I point a fan at my tanks now when I notice them getting warm. 

How about yours? I know you said you were dealing with some mold issues at first. Have the springtails established themselves?


----------



## Galli (May 20, 2014)

Flip00u812 said:


> Still coming along, slowly but surely. I'm just waiting on everything to grow in more. My microfuana has been doing a great job at keeping everything clean. Still struggling with humidity and temps., my Exo-Terra combo meter says my tank never gets above 65% humidity even with a closed glass top and moisture covered sides. The temp is average, but it does climb up to 80-81 degrees some days with the summer heat, even when it's 72 in the house. I point a fan at my tanks now when I notice them getting warm.
> 
> How about yours? I know you said you were dealing with some mold issues at first. Have the springtails established themselves?


Yeah, the springtails have established nicely. Now my only problem is I have a mourning gecko tank infested with mites. Crashed nearly all of my fruit fly cultures as well.

So now I'm putting those projects on hold until I can get the mites under control, and them I'm going to focus on restarting my 40 gallon reef tank.


----------



## yankeereefer (Jan 24, 2007)

Flip00u812 said:


> Hello! Glad to see I'm not the only one from Memphis on here.


All right! Some locals. - I'm a Memphian too! Starting a 29g, I posted a thread earlier in this forum. Love your tank thus far


----------



## Flip00u812 (May 19, 2015)

yankeereefer said:


> All right! Some locals. - I'm a Memphian too! Starting a 29g, I posted a thread earlier in this forum. Love your tank thus far


Sweet I'll have to check it out!! It's such a fun hobby. Glad to see there's a few of us on here. You going to July's Repticon? I saw Josh's Frogs won't be there this time, kinda bummed.


----------



## Galli (May 20, 2014)

How's this build going now?


----------

